# Can you give thyme and sodium benzoate together for megabacteria



## kk2 (Jan 16, 2013)

Hello,

Cutie has megabacteria and had been using sodium benzoate (her medicine) however since I am going for holiday for 3 weeks and the lady who is going to be keeping her is not comfortable about giving her the medicine. 

So I thought about giving few stems like 1 or 2 short stems of thyme plant so she can munch on as I am stopping her medicine early by 2 weeks since you can give the medicine for 4 to 6 weeks I am giving her for only 4 weeks even though I feel like giving it to her for 6 weeks. I know that thyme alone may or may not be a replacement for her sodium benzoate however I just want to know if she can have a few stems in conjunction with the sodium benzoate , I searched that thyme is also effective against megabacteria in the form of a thyme tea however I dont think that lady maybe able to make it everyday.

What I wanted to know is that I have brought her a live thyme plant since the other thyme in supermarket had expiry date and I couldn't find one that lasted 3 weeks, is if I can give her some of the stems of the fresh plant while she is here with me continuing on sodium benzoate so she is used to eating it once I finish her sodium benzoate and is with the lady.Since the plant seems effective it may help her even if she finishes her sodium benzoate treatment early.

Thank you very much for the help


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Yes, it is perfectly fine to give thyme with sodium benzoate.*


----------

